# New to the Buzz and Rafting



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

TBONE: Come do Pumphouse this weekend. It sounds like there's going to be plenty boats, both days, kayakers to sweep and help. I am also very new to this sport and have been assured that Pumphouse, while having some fast water, is very forgiving and a good learning ground for newbies. See the post for specifics. There's also a conversation going on about the first weekend in May; perhaps a RubyHorsethief, which is the best shakedown cruise ever.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Pumphouse is the way to go for sure...especially when the water levels are low. Not sure how low you can run it...gonna find that out this weekend as they wont be more than 550 cfs tops I'm guessing. If you don't make it out soon...be careful. Once Pumphouse starts running full...its not the place to row your first time..in my opinion. I ran it blind the first time at just over 5,000 cfs and made some potentially dangerous mistakes....luckily no one went swimming or got hurt...but the potential was DEFINATELY there. A fisherman died up there last year at high flows...

For a good first time run...and great fishing. You can do State Bridge to Catamount on the Colorado. Just a couple wave trains...no rapids. It'll give you plenty of practice behind the oars.

Remember...point where you don't want to go and row backwards.

- Matty


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

"face yer danger and pull away..." - Words to live (and not die) by.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I like that


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

YOu can probably scrape through in a raft as low as 300 cfs if you can read water and stay in the deep channels for what it is worth.


----------



## todd1124 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks a ton guys!!! I would love to make it up their this weekend. I checked out the forecast and the weather does not look like it is going to help out much but I will keep an eye on it. Can you please give me the details of the pumphouse run. Where do I put in at, Where is the take out, etc. Told ya I was new at this. LOL. Here is a little about my rig. I have a 13 ft NRS raft with frame. 2 oars with oarrights (I know I need a 3rd badley) We took it out the the rez this weekend and everything worked great. I have all the dry bags, anchor setup, and cooler. I have a friend of my that has been helping me out with all the little details and the things I need so that has been a huge help. Thanks again for all the feed back!!!!!


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

I usually check out eddyflower.com when I'm not famaliar with a run... Here is the pumphouse run detail:

Pumphouse


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

*Whitewater of the southern rockies*

If you dont already have it you need the new testament bible to this religion of boating asap and it will answer alot of your run beta ?'s. 
Whitewater of the Southern Rockies


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Todd,

The weather forecasts change DAILY...so definately don't rule it out yet....and just because they say rain...doesn't mean the whole day is out. Accuweather's radar is pretty solid. So I usually look at that the night before a trip. If the storm is large and looks like hours upon hours of rain (which is hardly ever the case) then I bail and go somewhere else. But most storms wont last more than an hour or so.

Put in and Take out

Put in at "Pumphouse Recreation Area" on the Trough Rd. (Aka Route 1)

Take out's are:

Radium Recreation Area
Rancho Del Rio 
State Bridge (this one is the most expensive...and I don't EVER use it)

These are all along the Trough Rd.

For more specific instructions...I would suggest buying a Gazeteer. 
AND/OR doing some searches on here...there is TONS of Beta on these sections.

- Matty


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

OleMissBoater said:


> "face yer danger and pull away..." - Words to live (and not die) by.



And never, ever give up. Instead of the "oh shit" energy when you get close to something, change that into "just one more stroke".


----------



## ssoren1 (Jul 14, 2009)

todd1124 said:


> I am new to the whole rafting *ADDICITION!!!! *I am looking to do my first river fishing run and everyone keeps telling me the pumphouse run is the way to go. I have done a ton of research and do not want to get in to anything over a class II for awhile until I get comfortable in my setup. I know I have a ton to learn but any help that anyone can offer would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TBONE


I was in the same boat a few years ago, not literally, 14-ft vanguard and 16.5' hyde drift boat. Fortunatelly I learned on the Green River fishing the A & B sections, not much for rapids beside a few but learned the basics. But I eventually worked my way up. When I did run a river for the first time I did a ton of research and asked alot of questions at the put-in. Then I always scouted the rapid and watched a few boats go through to get an idea. I can't speak for the pumphouse at these low levels but have ran it several times throughout the summer and at the end of runoff when the salmon flies come off. I usually put-in at pumphouse and float to rancho del rio. For a shorter float you can take out at Radium, it allows you to hit the water harder. Seems like there are a few drift boats every year that get into trouble at Eye of the Needle rapid.

I'm not the go to on Class III+ waters but have floated alot of the rivers on the western slope that are fishy!!!. So if you have questions send me a PM.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Best Pumphouse info ever is the BLM brochure that they published as a pdf TBone. Search the forums for Pumphouse, and scroll through 'til you find the link. I"d put it here, but I don't know how. (Simple as I am..) It's got river maps, and tons of general info about the area. Some tech savvie Buzzard should put the link on this thread (someone less Simple than I)....


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

todd1124 said:


> Thanks a ton guys!!! I would love to make it up their this weekend. I checked out the forecast and the weather does not look like it is going to help out much but I will keep an eye on it. Can you please give me the details of the pumphouse run. Where do I put in at, Where is the take out, etc. Told ya I was new at this. LOL. Here is a little about my rig. I have a 13 ft NRS raft with frame. 2 oars with oarrights (I know I need a 3rd badley) We took it out the the rez this weekend and everything worked great. I have all the dry bags, anchor setup, and cooler. I have a friend of my that has been helping me out with all the little details and the things I need so that has been a huge help. Thanks again for all the feed back!!!!!


Do not talk yourself out of a good bar fight ( worrying about the weather ) , go to the liquor store buy a bottle of JD with a handle on it a few big steaks, all that new rafting gear and go to the Pumphouse and get your feet wet.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

OleMissBoater said:


> "face yer danger and pull away..." - Words to live (and not die) by.


I agree with this, but before you face the danger, look where you want to go and go there. If you look at the obstacle, that's when you'll end up having to pull away. Look for the good water... and point positive.

The weather, whatever it does, will only make your story better... get out there. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> If you look at the obstacle, that's when you'll end up having to pull away. Look for the good water... and point positive.


 While I'd agree with most things in life, I don't think that's true with center-mount oar-rigs. Probably more true with paddle rafts, where you are powering forward. Someone once told me that face the danger and pull away thing, and it was great advice for when I get "close" to something I don't want to hit. I think it comes pretty naturally for people to make sure to look where they want to go (at least glance/look for your line), but you better know your nemesis to know how hard, or how many times, to pull. Neptune (or maybe body strength/adrenaline) does respond well to stare downs, in my opinion.


----------



## Toan (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm going to be there all weekend starting Friday night.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you camping at Windy Point ?


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

mattywp said:


> ... A fisherman died up there last year at high flows...


Just do what the guy last year didn't do - wear your PFD (and leave the waders in the car). From what I understand, he wasn't wearing a PFD. Had he been, it may have helped hold the waders tighter to his body, keeping more water out of his waders. But since he didn't eh waders were wide open, and filled with water. Not a good idea... LOL

If I can talk my buddy into getting his raft out of storage on Saturday, we might be able to meet up with everyone on Sunday. He's also new to rafting (the raft is his father-in-law's actually), so I told hime we could get the raft this weekend so I can get him out on the rivers soon.

I could potentially go on Sunday with or without him in my own raft too...


----------



## todd1124 (Apr 20, 2010)

Simpleman,

I got that BLM PDF and that is alot of great info. Here is a crazy question for you. I hear that most places have a shuttle service. Is that true? If so how does all that work? Please let me know trying to get a few things moved around for this weekend and make it up there with everyone. Thanks a ton for all your help!!!!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Rancho Del Rio will shuttle your vehicle from Pumphouse down to Statebridge, last time we used them I think it was 35 bucks to shuttle from Rancho to Statebridge, kinda pricey.


----------



## todd1124 (Apr 20, 2010)

So you would have to do the entire run all the way to Statebridge? Better to bring 2 vehicles I guess. or hook up with someone that can bring you back to your ride.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't pay for shuttles on Upper C.
Kindly ask someone at the put in or take out...

or stick your thumb out.

The only section on Upper C that is tough to hitch on is the Catamount Stretch...even then, if you get off an hour or so before dusk...you can usually hitch a ride.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

The Rancho guys will shuttle you from Pumphouse to Rancho too...hell, they would probably be willing to shuttle you wherever you want them too...for a price.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

todd1124 said:


> So you would have to do the entire run all the way to Statebridge? Better to bring 2 vehicles I guess. or hook up with someone that can bring you back to your ride.


No, you don't have to go all the way from Pumphouse to Statebridge, that is just the distance they are willing to shuttle, we did Rancho to Statebridge last time we paid.


----------



## todd1124 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am thinking that the Bond to Catamount would be a great first run. Can you do it this time of year?


----------

